# Painted Lynskey R230



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

My Cervelo has been sold via Craigslist, so now its time to begin my next dream build.

What do you Ti lovers think of the beauty?


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello ky3000. I think this will look great in the flesh.Let us know how it rides and please post pics.Enjoy.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sram Red group is here.
Zipp 101 wheels are here.
All other components are here.
Frame should be here by the end of June.

Can't wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dblvanos (Sep 5, 2010)

Has it arrived?


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

I picked it up this past weekend. I'm very happy with the end results. Nothing compares to Ti.


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

New Red and Zipp 101s! Nice! Love the classic styling of the paint scheme.

Not sure about that saddle or the tower of spacers though. Guess if that's what it takes to be comfortable...


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

"Tower of spacers"????? It's only one 25mm spacer under the stem.
I agree with you about the saddle. A replacement has been ordered.


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup. Just my opinion on ascetics. You need to do what fits you best.

How you liking the 101s? Have my eyes on a set of those. Once my replace my Scott Addict that doesn't have enough chain stay clearance.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm loving them so far. Since I'm a Clyde, I decided to get these built by Wheelbuilder.com. 20F/24R spokes with Chris King R45 Hubs. Solid fast set of wheels.


----------

